# New babies



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

today i adopted 2 more piggies! arent they cute?


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

They are cute what are their names? 
I used to have guinea pigs. Both of ten died in my birthday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

awe the white one is cute  I have two guniea pigs


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

the little one is zoe and the bigger is emily! awww too bad they died on your birthday


MightylilttleMinies said:


> They are cute what are their names?
> I used to have guinea pigs. Both of ten died in my birthday
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

cool! i bet they are beautiful!


Mitsy said:


> awe the white one is cute  I have two guniea pigs


----------

